# Pass gas sound but no feeling, no smell, and no bubble in water!



## toendtoughjourney (Dec 30, 2013)

Greetings All,

This is my first post on this website, and I'd say just one thing - no need to get angry with toughness from life, just try to find a solution, and never give up.

To make my story simple, I had traumatic experience at school and the horrific aftermath is this "leaky gas" symptom. The symptom is double quoted as when it happens, people around me obviously can hear the passing gas sound, but I don't feel it so cannot control and no smell either. This is different with normal pass gas situation when I feel it's coming so can stop it.

Recently I put self in a swimming pool, and waited for the symptom to happen - when it came, I didn't see any bubble whatsoever in the water!

The test made me believe it's something within my body (around the end of the digest system probably) - with environmental factors that recall the traumatic experience, certain mental activities cause this "something" moves and generates the pass gas sound.

Just wonder anyone on this forum has the same / similar situation? How did you cope / fix it?

Best Regards,

Life is a self-improvement journey.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Do a sitzbath in a deep tub purchased from a store like walmart, target etc. If you pass gas, it will come up for sure. You probably missed in the pool or are just trolling. Which one is it ?


----------



## toendtoughjourney (Dec 30, 2013)

You know what, as a regular swimmer, I paid attention to the situation many times, and I didn't feel / see the bubble at all - I had experience passing gas in a bathtub, so I knew how it is.


----------

